# American Precision Museum Visit - June 2021



## vtcnc (Jun 30, 2021)

Took the family there in May and went through the main exhibit hall. We had been rained out of a hike in that area so we zipped down to Windsor and spent a couple of hours checking this place out. The history of the building and what went on there is significant:





__





						About - APM
					

More information about the American Precision Museum in Windsor, Vermont, an industrial history museum located inside a National Historic Landmark.




					americanprecision.org
				




During our visit in May, one of the staff members informed me that "behind-the-scene" tours were available. I made an appointment to come back on Father's Day and spent another few hours there with my father. If any of you are in the Southern VT area, be sure to schedule a half day here, you will not regret it!

I was going to do a write up of each photo, but this would be a picture heavy post. Instead, here is a link to a Google photo album I created. If you have questions about the contents of the photos, be sure to comment and I'll do my best to explain what is going on in the photo.









						American Precision Museum 2021
					

67 new items · Album by Bryan Lund




					photos.app.goo.gl
				




In addition to my photo album, you can search the APM collection for images here:





__





						Online Collections | American Precision Museum
					





					americanprecision.pastperfectonline.com
				




And a link to their YouTube channel:



			https://www.youtube.com/c/AmericanPrecisionMuseum/featured
		


My commentary:

What I find to be the crown jewel of the museum is the John Aschauer collection of working models. The level of detail is astounding in itself, the volume of miniature working models he produced is the most difficult thing to grasp. Most of us, I dare say, would struggle to find the time to build a handful of these models in a lifetime, Mr. Aschauer managed to build the Steam Plant in 4 years starting at age 14!

There are objects owned by Thomas Edison on display - most notably a set of Jo Blocks gifted to Mr. Edison by Henry Ford.

Since the building was originally an armory - there are original lineshafts connected drill presses and the like for kids to observe, interact with handwheels and get some understanding of how the machines were operated back in the day. Lot of gunstock duplicators, rifling machines, etc.

A nice display of artifacts on the history of measurement - time, temperature, speed, distance. On display is a Brown & Sharpe master micrometer - used in the factory for inspection of smaller micrometers and measurement devices.

Lots of planers in various sizes. Surprisingly, no shapers to be found!

Others might argue that the crown jewel in the museum is the Bridgeport Milling Machine marked on the knee and saddle as Serial No. 1!

There is an education zone in the museum that has a Haas DT1 setup for CNC training and demonstrations. Next to that is a working No. 7 Fellows Gear shaper. The museum makes its own keychains for sale using the small gears coming off this machine.

Upstairs many obscure machines are in storage. The founder of the museum started his collection finding clocks, typewriters and other precision devices. He soon started purchasing or was gifted machine tools from around the region. There are several machines that would classify as "dividing" machines. Rotary, linear and logarithmic machines are in storage and would make for a great display of early ingenuity. The logarithmic machine is a piece of art in my opinion.

Many, many, working models are stored upstairs. Too many to count. Along with various old iron that we all covet and would love to have in our shops. See pictures for lots of details.

The thing my boys were most fascinated with is the hand-powered manual service elevator. Took a long explanation by John Alexander, our tour guide to walk them through how it worked. It was restored and inspected for safety and is still working today for moving parts and machines up and down the levels.

They believe they also hold the largest and most complete collection of American Machinist volumes around. Judging from the display, it is hard to dispute that claim.

Any questions just post and I'll do my best to answer!

_Edit: spelling, fixing links_


----------



## Reddinr (Jun 30, 2021)

Another great reason to go to Vermont!  Thanks for posting.


----------



## Doug Gray (Jun 30, 2021)

Thanks for sharing this, very interesting.


----------



## Aukai (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## Richard King 2 (Jun 30, 2021)

I've been there too. I did some work in Springfield, VT at "The Gear Works" that was once part of the old Fellows Gear factory..  The owner donated the Fellows Gear machine they demo making gears on, at the museum  One of my associates Great Great Grand Father is the maker of the Rifling machine they have on display.   We also got the special tour up-stairs. They have the # 1 Bridgeport made there too.       It should be on every machinist bucket list.  I also hope to spend a week touring the Henry Ford museum before I pass.  Thanks Brian!  
PS:  I take aa lot of photo's when I travel too.


----------



## Braeden P (Jun 30, 2021)

That is one beautiful planer!


----------



## vtcnc (Jun 30, 2021)

Braeden P said:


> That is one beautiful planer!


I was thinking of you and your brother Braeden when I took those photos of the planers.


----------



## vtcnc (Jun 30, 2021)

Richard King 2 said:


> I've been there too. I taught  class in Springfield at "The Gear Works" owned by Don Shaduck who used to work for Fellows.  He donated the Fellows Gear machine they demo making gears on.  One of my students, his Great Great Grand Father is the maker of the Rifling machine they have on display.   We also got the special tour up-stairs. They have the # 1 Bridgeport made there too.   I am suppose to go to Springfield in September and Brian your invited to come and learn or just observe.    It should be on every machinist bucket list.  I also hope to spend a week touring the Henry Ford museum before I pass.


It is kind of hard to say which is better, the main exhibits or the behind the scenes tour. Upstairs is really a treat. I saw the same rifling machine in the photos. Such a simple and elegant design. Really to me the value of this museum would be to serve as instruction in solid mechanism designs for engineering students.


----------



## Weldingrod1 (Jun 30, 2021)

Omg, the Gilman everything tool would be soooo sweet for a home shop!

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## vtcnc (Jun 30, 2021)

Weldingrod1 said:


> Omg, the Gilman everything tool would be soooo sweet for a home shop!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


I really didn't know what to make of it but instantly felt the draw to hunt one down and own it.

If you follow this link you can read more about it. According to that site, this museum object is the only surviving Gilman in complete, working condition.


----------



## paradox_pete (Jul 1, 2021)

I agree that the Gilman Lathe/Mill/Drill would be the bees knees for a home shop.

I also like the pictures of the Drum Memory unit....Reminded me of The Story of Mel, A Real Programmer.

This museum has been on my radar for a couple of years now.  We have a family vacation place in southern Vermont, but having moved to Colorado ~30 years ago I don't get there much, though the rest of the family does.


----------

